# Special Overdrive (Dumbloid)



## GenoBluzGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

This is my fourth pedal build, and it went VERY smoothly.   Only a couple of minor deviations... C5 is listed as a 82pF cap, and not having one, I subbed a 68pF in that slot.   Also, two of the resistor values, R3 and R8 were values that I only had larger sized resistors for, so those two were installed in a "ramped" fashion, since they were too big for the given space.  Aside from that, all other aspects of my build is as-intended in the build docs / PCB layout.   The only other "deviation' was that I used open Audio Jacks - because they fit and I have more of those than the called-for "enclosed jacks".  

This is actually the FIRST time I followed directions and order of steps closely.  In the past, I have held off drilling the enclosures until AFTER I had the pots/switches soldered in, just because I wanted to mark the box with the actual locations.    THIS time, I followed the suggestion to drill it according to the template BEFORE soldering the pots, then temporarily mount the pots and set the PCB onto the mounting tabs.  This TRULY is a better way to do it.  The drilling is so much easier, and it forces better alignment so I don't end up with a pot or switch that isn't QUITE aligned with the rest of them.  If you do it the other way and have wondered, stop.  Just do it like the build doc says. 

The biggest surprise to me was how friggin' great this pedal sounds !   I was expecting the typical "Dumble" tones - some added presence, a depth and sustain that is very hi-fi, but pleasing, and some low grind that still allows note articulation.   That is definitely in here, but there is SO MUCH MORE.  I'm really digging this pedal and the great amp-like overdrive sounds it has.   

On the enclosure, I thought about a couple different options, but mainly wanted to try out a "weird" two-tone color combo, so I used a 125B that was light grey powder coated, masked the sides and sanded/painted the top metallic gold.  My water slide was fairly simple graphics but the grey and black lines stand out nicely against the gold top color.  











I'm very pleased with the result, both aesthetically and sonically.  Awesome PCB and Layout and the end result will definitely put a smile on your face!


----------



## Barry (Apr 11, 2020)

Good looking build, I've been using the Lumberg open jacks, not sure what the advantage to closed jacks would be.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks great!  I use whatever jacks I have lying around that fit. I agree wholeheartedly that using the drill template and a drill press is the way to go.  Perfect alignment every time.


----------



## GenoBluzGtr (Apr 12, 2020)

The Enclosed jacks seem to take up a little less room than the open ones, and I imagine sometimes might make a different in a fit or not, and I think they're usually called out in the build docs as "preferred", but my thoughts are that if it fits, use whatever you have the most of.


----------

